# Scout - 200 Bay Scout w/150HP Yamaha



## rickgorda (Feb 16, 2020)

*FOR SALE*
$24,600
2006 Scout 200 Bay Scout - *purchased new in 2008*
2006 Yamaha 150 - *purchased new in 2008. powerhead just rebuilt 3 months ago by Busha Boatworks and running like new. 
460 Original Hours*
2008 McClain Trailer
Powerpole 8’ 
Lowrance Elite 9” Gps
Removable Burn Bar w/ attachable t-tops (hanging up in garage and look new)
Custom additional seats
Aluminum Wade Ladder
6” Jackplate 
JBL Bluetooth Stereo System
2- 6” Wetsounds Speakers
2- 8" Wetsounds Speakers
1- Wetsounds Amp
20” LED Lightbar
2 Bank Minn Kota Charger
1- Livewell 
1- Yeti cooler with padded seat
Attachable T-Tops (throwing in for FREE)
Lots of rod storage on the gunnels, center console, leaning post, and t-tops

Boat has been garage kept since original purchase date and I am the original owner. Clean boat, clean title in hand, in good working condition. Offers accepted and ready to sell. New boat expected in 1 month. Located in Matagorda, TX


----------



## Erinv307 (Sep 12, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------

